# gizmo has diarrhea omg help pls



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

gizmo has diarrhea and it was like a poop now its looks like jelly and is leaking out of her bum . this has never happened before . what can i do for her . she is just laying on me. i am guessing an upset tummy but i have no idea help pls


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What has she eaten?


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> What has she eaten?


just her reg dog food she had a normal poop this morning .


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Does she act sick have fever or anything? If so I would take her to the vet if not then feed her something bland like boiled chicken and rice for the next couple days.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How old is Gizmo? Is she acting normally, or is she unwell? I would offer her water but no food at all for now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this were my dog, I'd just give her some pedialyte (electrolyte sol'n for babies) and give her teaspoon 2-3 times today. No food for now. Is she a baby or a grown dog.? If she is grown, she can be fasted for a day as long as she is drinking the electrolyte sol'n. Get the unflavored type. If this continues, get her to the vet tomorrow. If she has other symptoms, vet time.


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Does she act sick have fever or anything? If so I would take her to the vet if not then feed her something bland like boiled chicken and rice for the next couple days.



she was just laying there she was fine 1 second then i went to get something then she just layed here when i picked her up she had poop on her tail so i cleaned her up and she was laying on me and pooped on me . she has been laying down sleeping for a few hours now which is kinda normal mid day she has not pooped in a few hours now . it really scared me . how do you know if a dog has a fever she is not hot or anything and she is 14 1/2 weeks


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> How old is Gizmo? Is she acting normally, or is she unwell? I would offer her water but no food at all for now.


right now she is sleeping on teh couch which she normally does before the kids get home . since the pooping has stopped she looks normal . she is 14 1/2 weeks


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

susan davis said:


> If this were my dog, I'd just give her some pedialyte (electrolyte sol'n for babies) and give her teaspoon 2-3 times today. No food for now. Is she a baby or a grown dog.? If she is grown, she can be fasted for a day as long as she is drinking the electrolyte sol'n. Get the unflavored type. If this continues, get her to the vet tomorrow. If she has other symptoms, vet time.



she is 14 1/2 weeks can i still give it to her. right now she seems fine just sleeping and has not pooped in a few hours now thank god


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes you can give pedialyte at any age. It is made for human babies, but works just as well on puppies! Hope she is OK now


----------

